# Dec 21st 40k Tournament



## mastermoulder

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/567109.page


This is a great way to break bout all your toys!


----------



## JAMOB

Wow, this is the club I actually go to! Fantastic!


----------

